# Easy Bluebird question.. please help



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm dropping in a U12 Bluebird into the NX - couple of questions.

I have the DET ECU. I assume everything should work correctly with this ECU, tach signal (if not, I suppose I could hardwire from the resistor) and US O2 sensor (since the JDM is cut). 

But what about the TPS - it looks very diff from the NX and wont match up with my US wire harness. Use my DE TPS with the Bluebird ECU? 

ALso - do I need to change out the Pilot Bearing?? The bluebird came with the typical automatic tranny. Nismo makes a sweet needle bearing - but I'd rather leave in the bushing from the auto tranny if it will work.

Also - if anyone knows where I can grab these parts - please post.

1. Used downpipe

2. JDM NX brakes

3. Custom CAI for the Bluebird


Thanks,


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

Sunny J Reg said:


> I'm dropping in a U12 Bluebird into the NX - couple of questions.
> 
> I have the DET ECU. I assume everything should work correctly with this ECU, tach signal (if not, I suppose I could hardwire from the resistor) and US O2 sensor (since the JDM is cut).
> 
> ...



U12 BB ECU needs the U12 O2 sensor (or appropriate 300x O2 sensor 1989 i believe)and can run off USDM maf. If it doesn't run properly, you will need the BB MAF then. Use the USDM TPS. You don't need to do anything with your tach. Your suppose to change the Temp sensor also, but since you are using the BB ECU, leave the temp sensor alone. If you ever switch to a JWT ECU or USDM ECU, you will have to use the USDM MAF, USDM O2 sensor and change the temp sensor. So make sure you take the US Temp sensor off your old motor and keep it handy. I don't recall changing the pilot bearing on my swap.

I have some NX calipers and torque members. Took them off a NX in a junk yard. They might need a rebuild kit(believe it is $25), dont know never used the brakes. I think they should be fine. They definately need a good old sandblasting of surface rust. If you want them $65.00 shipped for both calipers and torque members. Did your motor not come with the Intake tube? If not you can pick one up from jgycustoms.com. I got one for around $40. I also have a 2.5" DP that I might be willing to sell. Has a small leak in the flexpipe though. I have been driving the car for 6 mos that way. It wouldn't be available until after this Sat. If so I would let it go for around $100 shipped. Flexpipes on ebay are around $30.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Sunny J Reg said:


> I'm dropping in a U12 Bluebird into the NX - couple of questions.
> 
> Also - if anyone knows where I can grab these parts - please post.
> 
> ...


only problem is that forced induction engines dont USE CAIs....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get the swap done and running before worrying about a cold air intake.

you using the stock bb IC?


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

Jasper said:


> only problem is that forced induction engines dont USE CAIs....


Well see you are wrong. There is a turbo intake tube that can be routed to suck in colder air if you choose too. It's not really necessary, the BlueBird intake pipe will work just fine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that and there won't be a whole lot of room in the NX engine bay after all that piping is run.

hence why I said he should get the setup running first. sometimes people are so concerned with the "toys" they don't have everything they need for the actual install (not necessarily you, I'm just saying)


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> hence why I said he should get the setup running first. sometimes people are so concerned with the "toys" they don't have everything they need for the actual install (not necessarily you, I'm just saying)


Mike,

You've got a good point. The motor is actually pretty complete - it came with an intake tube and DET MAF. I suppose a MAF adapter plate and filter is all I need. My previous DET was in a 96 SER. I used a portion of the Place Racing intake and half of the DET intake tube to make a CAI. Tho, it probably didn't make that much of a difference due to the intercooler.

I realized the heavily wired TPS on the DET is b/c it's from an autotranny'd bluebird. Not having those wires and using the DET ECU shouldnt matter.

Are you sure that ONLY a DET 02 works with the ECU? To me, it would seem most three wire 02s provide a similiar v signal to the ECU. The supplied 02 is pretty banged up. 

The only other wiring difference could be the tach, which is a simple patch if it doesnt work.

Anything that I could be overlooking going with the auto DET ECU? I suppose it should be pretty straight forward. I am worried about the pilot bearing - I wonder if it is different than on a manual. The tranny bolts up, but the bearing race might be too large for the input shaft.


Red - let me know if you still have the brakes and downpipe.

Here is how the DET looked when it arrived..


----------



## RED_DET (Jan 5, 2003)

The reason for o2 incompatability is becasue the way the Titania vs Zerconia reads O2 in the exhasut gas. Therefore you can't use a USDM O2 sensor with a JDM ECU that was calibrated to run off a Titania based O2 sensor although most newer JDM SR20DE(T) come with the USDM style O2 sensor which is actually made of Zerconia and will work with JDM ECU's.

All W10, W11, U13 come with USDM style Zerconia O2 sensors indictaed by 18mm thread.

All U12 and RNN14 come with JDM style Titania O2 sensors indicated by 12mm thread.

The are some USDM Nissans equiped with Titania O2 sensors and there ECU are different as well.

I still have the brakes. Then DP is no longer forsale right now.


----------

